# Jobs for EMTs with no experience



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm certified, but have no experience. Are there any 911 responding companies that hire EMTs with no experience? Also, does anyone know of any hospitals that hire with no experience?


----------



## Aprz (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it depends where you live and the time.

For like a year where I live, the 911 provider did both interfacility transport (IFT) and 911, and they'd require their EMTs to do at least 6 months to be elgibile to work on a 911 unit I believe. A new provider came in, and they did 911 only, and they hired many people fresh from EMT school with no experience.

The same thing in one other county, but they didn't hure anybody for over a year and a half, and now they just hired some people.

Another county just opened up some 911 positions too.

And overall, there were no jobs when I got certified. It took me 13 months to get an EMT job at an IFT-only company (no 911). Now, for some reason, everybody is hiring in the area I work in....

I am assuming you live in Northern California, California is usually a little bit tougher to get an EMT job period, but if you'd like more specific information, you probably should post up the counties you're interested working in.


----------



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 7, 2012)

From Northern California but, currently live in north Orange County. So, I'm looking for jobs down in the northern OC or souther LAco area. However, if a job in northern CA with relatively decent pay and good experience running 911 calls was open and I could get hired I would definitely go back


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

You're in one of, if not the toughest areas/states to get an EMT or Paramedic job in. 

If you are looking for OC or LaCO you need to get their county scope certifications. I can't tell you how to go about that seeing as I'm not from there but I'm 99% sure they are required for both those counties. 

There are a ton of threads on this board about new EMTs getting hired in California and all the hoops you have to jump through. 

Off the top of my head I know you need a state EMT card, a county EMT card, that county's extended scope if applicable, an Ambulance Driver's License and a few other things. Medical examiner's card too, I believe but that is to get your ADL if I'm not mistaken.

Most companies will want the entry level FEMA courses either before or just after hiring you. (ICS 100, 200, 700, some like 800 too).

I hate to be the guy to say it but don't get your hopes up for a 911 job right out of the gate. If you're lucky you can get on with an IFT company that has good 911 backup contracts. Not saying a primary 911 job is totally out of reach but 9 times out of 10 you're going to have to start in IFT in California.


----------



## energystar (Nov 7, 2012)

CARE ambulance hires tons of people fresh out of school. They emphasize customer service more than experience. If you ever worked a retail job or something with a lot of customer/employee interaction it will be very helpful if you apply. Most IFT companies in LaCo and north OC will hire people with no experience. Best advice is to put in apps everywhere because without an application you won't ever get hired.:lol:


----------



## NorthCalEMT (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks! Quick question about CARE though.... They have two slots for applications which both appear to have the same qualifications: EMT driver and EMT attendant. Any difference besides the obvious between the two?


----------



## energystar (Nov 11, 2012)

At CARE it is a requirement that you are both a driver and attendant so I would imagine you would be safe applying with either.


----------



## crazychick (Nov 11, 2012)

good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## TriednTrue (Nov 20, 2012)

I got hired on with AMR about two years ago, no experience. And P Plus has been hiring people straight out of school, so it's definitely possible. But I don't know of any hospitals who hire with no experience.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 20, 2012)

Call McDonalds.

Work less, earn more.


----------



## MAMed (Nov 20, 2012)

Just interviewed with CARE and I have no experience. Just fill out an application for either position and you'll qualify for both. 

There are plenty of opportunities to run 911 as an EMT, but you'll have to work your way up in the company to build a reputation for yourself as an EMT.

In OC you'll want to go with CARE, Doctor's, And Emergency. I know Shoreline also does backup 911 for Westminster.

Up in LA County apply to Schaefer, Gerber, WestMed/McCormick and AMR. Americare does Santa Monica. Liberty does backup for the city of Downey. CARE also does some of LA. 

Best thing to do is apply everywhere.


----------

